

Wholes Greater Than Parts - gwf
http://blog.clipboard.com/2011/11/17/1-My-Part-Your-Whole

======
markruanedawson
The url alone is worth an up vote :)

~~~
gwf
I am glad someone noticed! I admit, I have the sense of humor of a 12 year
old.

